# Snowboard Addiction, worth it?!



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

Title says most of it, i've been following these guys a lot lately and am thinking of investing in some videos. I just want to know from somebody who has some of their videos, if it is THAT helpful. I hit jumps, do rails, ride pipe, all decently. I just think I could use some professional tips and whatnot to help me better my riding without busting my ass:laugh: any help is appreciated!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I haven't really checked out the videos, but I can say that these guys are honest about what they do and are also into it.


----------



## vi3telit3 (Dec 27, 2009)

100% worth it. It's not some youtube video, they're actually really good and explain all the tricks in an easy to understand way.


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

vi3telit3 said:


> 100% worth it. It's not some youtube video, they're actually really good and explain all the tricks in an easy to understand way.



I'll take your word on it then, probably get 2 of the disc's for my birthday in the off season.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah, I gotta give respect to SA, really helped me with my jumping. I used to get a bunch of speed, speed check once or twice, point it at the jump, and hope for the best. Everything while I was in the air was a blur. It was fine for the smaller stuff but when I stepped up to the larger park jumps, it cost me a separated shoulder, a couple hundred bucks in physio, and a year of piss poor physical conditioning. One 40 min video and I learned how to approach the jump, balance in the air, spot landings, lock in the basic grabs, and ride away. The break down is a lot more in-depth than your standard "Leave the lip in a slight carve, look over your shoulder, and you'll stomp a 7" YouTube video.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

seanboobs said:


> I'll take your word on it then, probably get 2 of the disc's for my birthday in the off season.


seriously consider the downloads instead. Cheaper, more convenient IMO, and once you put them on your ipod you can review them anytime on the hill. I watch them while on transit to and from work some days.

As others have said, way higher quality content than youtube (possible exception of snowolf's stuff)


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

Donutz said:


> seriously consider the downloads instead. Cheaper, more convenient IMO, and once you put them on your ipod you can review them anytime on the hill. I watch them while on transit to and from work some days.
> 
> As others have said, way higher quality content than youtube (possible exception of snowolf's stuff)



Alright will do, but unfortunetlly i don't have an ipod:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:. Lucky me, my cat knocked my laptop off my desk and broke it, so i'll be spending a lovely 400+ on one of those. I would consider taking some from my bank acc for a touch, but with the stupid camera the prices are back at $200. Damm apple haha. But i'd have to agree, Snowolf's stuff is pretty nice especially for youtube.


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

Just have one fast question is you guys are still looking at this forum-For the freestyle package, that includes ALL of their videos right? If so then i'm without a doubt investing $55 dollars for all of that.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Money well spent, I bought the box set CD's


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I downloaded the buttering vids. They give great explanations and the video slow mo's really help in explaining the proper technique and the where/how to shift your weight. I just wished I saved more and just bought the whole set instead. The free 6 month subscription to video updates is cool too.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

worth the dough


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> These guys are legit and they really do put their heart and soul into making their videos. While the do sell their stuff, you can tell they are passionate about snowboarding and like any good instructor, that passion is 90% of doing a good job. We have a dedicated thread for their videos in the tips and trick section and you can send David a PM and get any questions answered straight from the man. Also, don`t forget there is a 10% discount for forum members. Contact me or Killclimbz via PM to get the code....:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> [/URL]


When an instructor compliments other instructors- these guys must be great! haha. Look forward to getting a pm from me soon, defidentally buying now. $52 or so dollars to be stomping 720's and destroying rails seemed too good I guess. Thank you for all of your help everybody, now i'm dieng to buy these:laugh:


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive comments guys, the team and I really appreciate it.

Sean, be sure to use the 10% discount code for forum members when purchasing and if you're thinking of purchase 2 DVDs, I would recommend getting the entire box set (6 DVDs) instead (which is almost the same price as 2).

If you have any questions, Wolf is right, just PM me.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I love their videos. I've only seen clips, but am thinking about picking some up to learn some park stuff.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

*Figured out buttering spins today*

I finally got my frontside spins off tail press working today. The detail I was missing was that I was transferring from heel edge to toe edge too late. I'd try to transfer at 180 degrees, and by that time I'd be locked into a switch slide. The answer turned out to be to start the edge transfer at about 150 degrees into the spin. Doing that, totally nailed it.

Nev & Co, you might want to put this detail into a future edit. I re-checked the vid and it's not mentioned.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

For the price of less than a lift ticket (where I am at least), you can't go wrong. If anything, like someone mentioned, these will reduce your falling and that alone is worth it. Will you "never fall" after attempting these tricks if you watch the video? No...but you will fall a lot less and get an idea of what you did wrong. And less pain means more shredding.

I also got the Learn to Ride videos. Not that I really need it but it's cool to pop in the DVD in the cabin when noobs are in the trip.

Oh, the "downloads" don't just work on iPods. You can use freeware VLC Player on a computer and I'm sure many mobile devices have a program you can download to play the files. Even Adobe Reader is free.


----------



## t-mac (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree that the Snowboard Addiction videos are worth every cent. With the download, you also get a trial subscription to the member updates. Downloaded the new Riding Pow video and it served me well in all the fresh pow at Breck this past week.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

The other thing that can help is the videos/pdf's give you some work-out tips and "still exercises" that you can do to help condition and build muscle memory. This way, when you actually hit the slopes, you would have had a head start in learning the new things.


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

Alright well if I don't download these by the end of the season, I am without a doubt downloading for my July birthday to practice in the off season. Thank you for convincing me guys, these videos seem great!


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm purchasing them soon to try to clean up my style a little bit. I got caught up in the excitement of learning trick after trick that I never really spent alot of time fine tuning. If I could land clean 75% of the time, then I'm moving on. Stupid, I know, but I'm hoping to really dial in some of my favorites this season and next.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Went with the downloads and worth every penny.


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

Extremo said:


> Went with the downloads and worth every penny.




Noted, i'll probably take the downloads too. Glad to know they have positive reputation.




Sook- I feel that way about most of my tricks. I have thrown 5's and 3's but with about 0 steeze at all, look like a dieng whale in the air haha. I'm hoping these videos help me go bigger, gain steeze, and not break myself.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

They're good at teaching tricks the right way. You'll have a smooth fluid style if you start over and learn the basics and then work your way up. A lot of this stuff I had to learn on my own, but if I had these vids when I started I think I would have progress much further than I have til now.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

seanboobs said:


> Sook- I feel that way about most of my tricks. I have thrown 5's and 3's but with about 0 steeze at all, look like a dieng whale in the air haha. I'm hoping these videos help me go bigger, gain steeze, and not break myself.


Exactly. I can throw them, I can land them, but I doubt I look super smooth doing them. Shit, if these vids can help me throw 7's on an average day, I'd pay double.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

sook said:


> Exactly. I can throw them, I can land them, but I doubt I look super smooth doing them. Shit, if these vids can help me throw 7's on an average day, I'd pay double.


Question. When you guys throw fast spins like 7's and such, do you actually like analyze every jump and "know" how much to initiate and stuff beforehand? It sounds kinda hard, expecially since every jump is a little different...and even the same jump throughout the day is sometimes quite different.

Or you just initiate "approximately" how much you would need and then rely on "adjusting" your stopped-rotation when you spot your landing during the final revolution? And if you go a bit too fast, sometimes you have to commit to a 9 in mid air??


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> Question. When you guys throw fast spins like 7's and such, do you actually like analyze every jump and "know" how much to initiate and stuff beforehand? It sounds kinda hard, expecially since every jump is a little different...and even the same jump throughout the day is sometimes quite different.
> 
> Or you just initiate "approximately" how much you would need and then rely on "adjusting" your stopped-rotation when you spot your landing during the final revolution? And if you go a bit too fast, sometimes you have to commit to a 9 in mid air??


For me, its a trial and error thing until I get the feel of it. At the start of the day, I'll watch others for a while and then I'll hit a jump several times and put down 3's and 5's until I feel very comfortable and then just try to put a little extra into it. On a good day, I can barely make a 7 and there lies the roadblock that I'm hoping the SA videos can help me overcome. I know I should analyze more, but I'm the type of person that can only really analyze the mechanics after I get the "feel" down.


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

rasmasyean said:


> Question. When you guys throw fast spins like 7's and such, do you actually like analyze every jump and "know" how much to initiate and stuff beforehand? It sounds kinda hard, expecially since every jump is a little different...and even the same jump throughout the day is sometimes quite different.
> 
> Or you just initiate "approximately" how much you would need and then rely on "adjusting" your stopped-rotation when you spot your landing during the final revolution? And if you go a bit too fast, sometimes you have to commit to a 9 in mid air??



What I do is when i'm on the lift I scout the drop in, if it's choppy and all. We have a horrible ski lift to the terrain park so I get a good look. This original analyzation is just for my straight jump (just a good old jump to make sure I have the speed to land it smooth). I do 3-4 laps of pure straight jump to make sure I have it solid. After that you just have to apply slightly more speed (which will be lost when you approach anyway). Set up your rotation (toe side for backside, heel side for front side). Then just huck it at first, keep on spotting your landing switching from blind to open (see advanced spinning 2 of the snowboard addiction sample). At about 90 degrees on my 2 1/2 rotation (90 degrees from finishing) I let go of my board, and take a good look at where I will land. After you have your landing spotted just do your best to ride away like a beast.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Went with the downloads and worth every penny.


Thanks Extremo, we think too, plus with the downloads, you can transfer them directly to your iPod



Extremo said:


> They're good at teaching tricks the right way. You'll have a smooth fluid style if you start over and learn the basics and then work your way up. A lot of this stuff I had to learn on my own, but if I had these vids when I started I think I would have progress much further than I have til now.


This is exactly right; having the mechanics down will automatically help your steez by making your movements look more natural and fluid. After that, it's easy to add a tweak here and there to make it your own.



sook said:


> Exactly. I can throw them, I can land them, but I doubt I look super smooth doing them. Shit, if these vids can help me throw 7's on an average day, I'd pay double.


Sook, we'll take double, no problem :cheeky4:



rasmasyean said:


> Question. When you guys throw fast spins like 7's and such, do you actually like analyze every jump and "know" how much to initiate and stuff beforehand? It sounds kinda hard, expecially since every jump is a little different...and even the same jump throughout the day is sometimes quite different.
> 
> Or you just initiate "approximately" how much you would need and then rely on "adjusting" your stopped-rotation when you spot your landing during the final revolution? And if you go a bit too fast, sometimes you have to commit to a 9 in mid air??



Check out this vid to help you set up a spinning platform and what to do and think before going into a jump.
Snowboard Addiction


----------

